# Brandungsparka Wellensteyn - taugt das was ?



## heinzrch (19. September 2006)

#h Hallo,

bin auf der Suche nach ner hochwertigen Jacke für den Herbst / Winter, wenn's draußen am Wasser ungemütlich wird.

Dabei bin ich auf der Rückseite der aktuellen Fisch & Fang auf ein Inserat der Firma Wellensteyn gestoßen.

;+ Frage: hat jemand so ne Jacke (Brandungsparka bzw. Jacke "Feuerland") und kann die empfehlen (oder auch nicht...)?

Bin auch Alternativen gegenüber aufgeschlossen - vieleicht ein Tip von der Fraktion der Brandungsangler |rolleyes ?


----------



## Medo (19. September 2006)

*AW: Brandungsparka Wellensteyn - taugt das was ?*

also ich hab diverse wellensteyn produkte und die zum teil auch mehrfach weiterverkauft.
der brandungsparka war auch ein paar mal dabei und bislang istnuchts zurück gekommen von dem zeugs


----------



## gofishing (19. September 2006)

*AW: Brandungsparka Wellensteyn - taugt das was ?*

Den Brandungsparka kann ich uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen.


Gruß

Ralph


PS. Mit dem richtigen Schein in der Tasche, gibt hier in HH -70%.


----------



## Ralf-He (19. September 2006)

*AW: Brandungsparka Wellensteyn - taugt das was ?*

Moin,
ich habe diverse Jacken von Wellensteyn - alle Klasse, auch der Brandungsparka, echt robust und warm. #6 

Die sind allerdings nicht besonders atmungsaktiv, man schwitzt also ziemlich leicht da drin.
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Tom B (19. September 2006)

*AW: Brandungsparka Wellensteyn - taugt das was ?*

ich würde Dir den überteuert ausgezeichneten Artikel der Firma nicht empfehlen.......
Grund bei den beiden Jet Jacke und Troyer,reissen die Nähte mit Dauer der Anspruchung und atmungsaktiv sind sie schon gar nicht,obwohl es auf dem Etikett steht,nach kurzer Zeit läuft Dir das Wasser den arsch hinunter...
Hab dem Vertreter die Klamotten zwecks Garantie übergeben,das ist jetzt 7 Monate her,gesehen hab ich den Typ nie wieder...:r 
Nur eins gefiel mir sehr gut,sie sind schön warm und bequem zu tragen.
Ich find es jedenfalls recht unseriös die Klamotten hoch auszuzeichnen und dann auf dem gleichen etikett,wesentlich billiger anzubieten...
muß so wat sein,mal die Frage an die Herrn Wellensteyn Vertreter auf dieser Seite... 

Kauf Dir lieber was vernünftiges aus dem segelsport

Gruß Thomas

PS;so jetzt könnt ihr Wellensteyn Vertreter über mich herfallen
entschuldigt meine Verärgerung,aber vielleicht hab wirklich eine B-Qualität bekommen |rolleyes  :m


----------



## heinzrch (19. September 2006)

*AW: Brandungsparka Wellensteyn - taugt das was ?*

Hmm, hab ein bischen gegoogled, der Brandungsparka z.B. kostet bei Wellensteyn uvp. 399.-, bei diversen Händlern 125-140€.
Bleibt die Frage, wie und wo komm ich günstig an so ein Teil ?
@medo: handelst du mit sowas ?

Nachtrag: hab mal die "Suchen" funktion bemüht, demnach hat das Teil 2003 in Hamburg 80€ übern Ladentisch gekostet, da ist die Preissteigerung auf 139€ (F&F) Inserat schon krass....


----------



## gofishing (19. September 2006)

*AW: Brandungsparka Wellensteyn - taugt das was ?*



heiliger Johann schrieb:


> PS;so jetzt könnt ihr Wellensteyn Vertreter über mich herfallen
> entschuldigt meine Verärgerung,aber vielleicht hab wirklich eine B-Qualität bekommen |rolleyes  :m



Nur weil ich an einen Einkaufsschein rankomme, bin ich noch lange kein Vertreter.#h 

@heinzrch

80€ habe ich 2002 auch ohne Schein bezahlt.

Ich brauch das Teil nur wenn ich mit dem Hund im Winter, auch bei -10 Grad, 2-3 Stunden die Gegend unsicher mache. T-Shirt oder Hemd drunter reicht. Das Teil ist sonst zu schweißtreibend.
Wiegt aber auch einiges.


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Palerado (19. September 2006)

*AW: Brandungsparka Wellensteyn - taugt das was ?*

Ich bin weiterhin ein Fan meines Skianzuges.
Leider war es letztes Jahr im Oktoer nicht wirklich kalt, aber geschwitzt habe ich darin nicht.

Ich habe aber auch bei keinem Hundespaziergang im Winter gefroren, auch wenn es -10 Grad waren.
Ich habe dann allerdings auch nur die Jacke getragen


----------



## heinzrch (19. September 2006)

*AW: Brandungsparka Wellensteyn - taugt das was ?*

ich hab zwar keinen Hund, aber manchmal friert es mich wie einen solchen, wenn ich im Dezember nachmittags bis in die Dunkelheit rein meine Gummifischrute spazierentrage....
In der einteiligen Thermokombi gehts natürlich, aber in der schwitz ich dann bei der Heimfahrt.
Denke, das Teil wäre genau richtig für mich, aber nicht unbedingt zu dem Preis....


----------



## Freelander (19. September 2006)

*AW: Brandungsparka Wellensteyn - taugt das was ?*

Moin,Moin !

Ich habe auch den Brandungsparka,absolut empfehlenswert für jemanden der nicht frieren will,finde ich zumindest.Die Preise von Wellensteyn sind aber doch eher Mondpreise.Ich habe meinen Parka direkt bei Wellensteyn im Lagerverkauf bei Norderstedt für viel,viel weniger gekauft,ich glaube der lag damals vor 3Jahren bei 125.-Euronen.
Ich habe solche Teile schon öfter bei E-Bay gesehen.
Vielleicht setzte ich meinen auch bald rein,weil ich ihn fast nie trage,weil er mir zu warm ist und wir hier keine Arktistemperaturen in unseren Breiten erreichen.

Gruß
Freelander


----------



## Hopfentennis (4. September 2009)

*AW: Brandungsparka Wellensteyn - taugt das was ?*



ThomasB. schrieb:


> ich würde Dir den überteuert ausgezeichneten Artikel der Firma nicht empfehlen.......
> Grund bei den beiden Jet Jacke und Troyer,reissen die Nähte mit Dauer der Anspruchung und atmungsaktiv sind sie schon gar nicht,obwohl es auf dem Etikett steht,nach kurzer Zeit läuft Dir das Wasser den arsch hinunter...
> Hab dem Vertreter die Klamotten zwecks Garantie übergeben,das ist jetzt 7 Monate her,gesehen hab ich den Typ nie wieder...:r
> Nur eins gefiel mir sehr gut,sie sind schön warm und bequem zu tragen.
> ...


 

Hallo Thomas,
bin leider erst jetzt zufällig auf Deinen Artikel gestoßen. Das Thema ist bei Dir sicher schon lange nicht mehr aktuel, aber hattest Du die Jacke schon mal gewaschen?
Gruß Michael


----------

